# [Système] Changer l'UID d'un utilisateur (et ses fichiers)

## gbetous

Bonjour,

Il y a presque un ordi par personne chez moi, et j'ai mis en place un espace RAID 1 pour que chacun s'auto-démerde à gérer ses sauvegardes. Jusqu'à présent je ne gérais pas du tout les UID, tout le monde est 1000 ou 1001 (selon la distrib) sur son propre ordi, et ne possède meme pas de compte sur l'ordi du voisin.

Je ne veux pas mettre un serveur LDAP pour si peu, mais je voudrais remettre des UIDs cohérents (et au passage créer tous les utilisateurs sur tous les ordis) :

1001 : papa

1002 : maman

1003 : enfant1

1004 : enfant2

Comment faire la modif intelligemment sans tout pêter ? Je veux dire que chacun est un nouvel UID, mais garde l'accès à ses propres fichiers ?

Merci !

----------

## netfab

Salut,

A priori, l'option -u de usermod devrait faire l'affaire :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -u, --uid UID
> 
>            The numerical value of the user´s ID. This value must be unique, unless the -o option is used. The value must be
> ...

 

Reste à tester : crée un nouvel utilisateur pour l'occasion.

----------

## dapsaille

yes usermod est LA solution ..

 Reste à faire un truc propre à base de find exec en rsh sur tous les postes afin d'être sur de ne pas oublier de fichier :p

----------

## doulinux

Bjr,

Le plus simple est en root de :

1 - modifier les uid/gid dans les fichier /etc/passwd :

papa:x:1001:1001:papa:/home/papa:/bin/bash

2 - à partir de la racine de chaque compte lancer la commande :

find . -print -exec chown 1001:1001 {} \;

Attention il faut bien un espace entre }  et  \

----------

## gbetous

 *doulinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> find . -print -exec chown 1001:1001 {} \;
> 
> 

 

C'est pas un peu bourrin ça ?

Ou alors je ne l'execute que dans le repertoire utilisateur ?

----------

## doulinux

Bien sûr, uniquement dans le répertoire de l'utilisateur !

su - root

passwd

cd /home/papa

find . -print -exec chown 1001:1001 {} \;

Bourrin, non, c'est la puissance Unix/Linux, bien sûr il faut faire attention, il n'y a pas de undo.

 :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Sinon chown -R 1001:1001 /home/papa ça marche aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## doulinux

Tiens, je ne le connaissais pas celui-là   :Exclamation: 

MERCI geekounet

----------

## gbetous

Ouais bon en meme temps ça me fait ce que usermod -u fait automatiquement.

En fait en cherchant un peu, find a l'option -uid qui trouve un fichier avec l'UID donné en paramètre. Ca, ça peut être la bonne piste, en complément de usermod.

----------

## dapsaille

c'était grossso modo  ce que je disai :p

 ok je suis pas rentré dans les détails

----------

## geekounet

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> c'était grossso modo  ce que je disai :p

 

Qui est gros ?!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   c'était grossso modo  ce que je disai :p 
> 
> Qui est gros ?!  

 

 Mouarff la perche   :Laughing: 

----------

